# Another Tor Browser Feature Makes It Into Firefox



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Unbeknown to most users, Mozilla added a privacy-enhancing feature to the Firefox browser over the summer that can help users block online advertisers from tracking them across the Internet.

The feature is named First-Party Isolation (FPI) and was silently added to the Firefox browser in August, with the release of Firefox 55.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...-makes-it-into-firefox-first-party-isolation/


----------

